# door open light will not turn off



## evilduerr (Jun 6, 2006)

My buddies wife drives an 02 1.8t. Been having problems with the door open light remaining on. For awhile it would stay on for bit and then turn off. Now it has got to the point that it will not turn off at all. Saw a posting about some people with the opposite problem and there door open light not turning on at all. Was just wondering if this could be caused by bad sauder points on the same switch board since it controls everything an resaudering it is a lot cheaper than replacing the part. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Servio (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: door open light will not turn off (evilduerr)*

Having similar problem. Open door warning light is always on in the cluster. Managed to figure out it was the front passanger door of my Jetta via the floor lights. I suspect that the switch in the door latch is stuck in that position. This prevents me from engaging the alarm. Dealer quoted me a price of $208 for the entire latch, as they don't sell the switch seperately







But there has to be a way to just replace the $4 switch.
Anyone know the part number? or a DIY?


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

Covered extensively in the MKIV DIY/FAQ
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1015107
I elected to replace my DLM rather than repair it. You can pick up a new one from https://www.1stvwparts.com/partscat.html for about $110 + shipping. They are quieter and supposed to be more reliable than the older ones.
Part number should be 3B1837015AK


_Modified by Old_School at 11:34 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Servio (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Old_School)*

Many, many, many thanks. Have been looking for a thread like these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

